# I tested a game with playonbsd FreeBSD vs Gentoo



## damfreebsd (Feb 1, 2017)

The game I tested is "Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl" on FreeBSD 11.0 and Gentoo Linux, same PC, same window manager (bspwm) both give 74-75 fps.
Gentoo having a custom compiled kernel and FreeBSD using vanilla kernel. Both give same performance, so I can say that FreeBSD is a great platform for gaming. Well orbis-os the os of the Playstation 4 is based on FreeBSD 9, NVidia drivers work great. Why we don't have a AMD GPU driver like the Orbis-OS system?
All I can say is FreeBSD is great! Funtoo and Gentoo too, but I really think there are very few linux distros that are as good as FreeBSD Gentoo/Funtoo and Exherbo are perhaps the best Linux ones, damn I'm starting to like more FreeBSD than Linux...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2017)

damfreebsd said:


> Why we don't have a AMD GPU driver like the Orbis-OS system?


Because we don't have the amount of money Sony has to pay AMD developers to create one.


----------

